# DLA for a child with diabetes



## patrick2000 (Dec 13, 2013)

My son stopped to get DLA when he had 12 years old. Lady at the office told the DLA children should  get to 12 years of age. I heard the children get DLA for the sixteenth year of life. What is the truth?
Thank you


----------



## Redkite (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi Patrick, 

DLA for children CAN be paid up to the age of 16, but this depends on the needs of the individual child.  The guidelines on the DWP website recommend that by the age of 12, a child with diabetes on injections should need no more help or supervision than any other child their age, and therefore no more DLA will be paid.  If the child uses an insulin pump, the age guideline is 14 to stop receiving DLA.  However if you can provide evidence that your son DOES need more help and supervision than other 12 year olds without diabetes, he may be able to continue receiving DLA.  Have you reapplied?  Or did you apply and get refused?  In which case, I would recommend appealing against their decision.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, Patrick2000. 

Redkite has already ably covered the DLA points. 

In case you don't already know, some parents also find CWD (Children With Diabetes) group a useful source of information and support - see http://www.childrenwithdiabetesuk.org/


----------

